# Late Year Continues



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This year reminds me of some of the springs of the 90s where it's cold, windy, and rainy (don't get me wrong, we need it bad). But it's amazing how much it has pushed things behind. The last time out on Sakakawea last week it was pathetic, still a ways to go. My buddy told me they had a 20" milking male walleye on the Missouri yesterday! That's nuts.

Given I've heard of some MN lakes that had ice on it for opener, that about says it all.


----------

